# Undersea Cable cut again!



## kalpik (Dec 20, 2008)

> Millions of people across the Middle East and Asia have lost access to the internet after two undersea cables in the Mediterranean suffered severe damage.
> Huge numbers in Egypt and India were left struggling to get online as a result of the outage, when the major internet pipeline between Egypt and Italy was cut.
> Internet Service Providers (ISPs) throughout the region, including those in United Arab Emirates, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia, also reported problems. International telephone calls, which have also been affected, are being rerouted to work around the problem




Sources: *technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/the_web/article5372294.ece


and 



*news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-10127123-94.html


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 20, 2008)

oh! thats why my pings are so damn high all of a sudden,net is stable though.


----------



## multi (Dec 20, 2008)

net  is  sometime stable but sometime just .... sometime having issue with ping with dns


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 20, 2008)

Are these things deliberate? 
I agree that for it to be deliberate, we'd need hybrid Scuba Divers from Greenland. Yeah yeah, carefully bred over decades..


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2008)

and mine net connection is stable today after a long time


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks for sharing


----------



## paroh (Dec 20, 2008)

ON mtnl  also low speed


----------



## kalpik (Dec 20, 2008)

So in total 3 cables cut and India is 82% out of service 
*www.circleid.com/posts/20081219_undersea_cables_cuts_europe_asia/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 20, 2008)

82% out of service? Then I must belong to the remaining 18%


----------



## Garbage (Dec 20, 2008)

hmm... So, I mut belong to 82% ?
But then how could I post here ??


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh so this is y my rapidshare/megaupload downloads are crawling... *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys15.gif torrent downloads are okay though, reach a max of 70 KBps.. *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys78.gif


----------



## kalpik (Dec 20, 2008)

82% out of service means that 82% bandwidth is affected. Not that 82% of connections are down!


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 20, 2008)

No effect for me yet.
this shows how much bandwidth we have and how it is being underutilized


----------



## kalpik (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, im getting less than half the speeds i used to get


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 20, 2008)

Hmm cut again? Nothing seems abnormal here now, but yesterday evening I wasn't able to open the forum at all, some sites opened fine, some didn't. Possibly for the same reason, or not.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 20, 2008)

Yesterday I also doubted something amiss after I got a platry 4-5 KBps download speed in rapidshare. But otherwise my BSNL home 500 was quite Ok. Today morning also I got download speeds of nearly 182 KBps in mediafire.


----------



## Ross (Dec 20, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Well, im getting less than half the speeds i used to get



+1.
I am also getting slower speed while surfing and downloading.
I thought something is wrong at my side.....  thanks for info....


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 20, 2008)

ohkkk... thats y .... mujhe laga virus ka chakkar hai ??? so stupid of me ..... thnx for the info buddy ....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 20, 2008)

ya mee too.....getting slow speeds today in my BSNL H500


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 20, 2008)

No effect here today. But yesterday, downloading from Rapidshare was a pain.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 20, 2008)

i may be wrong .. but yesterday i did a tracert with bsnl... it passed via aitel servers...funny....


----------



## kalpik (Dec 20, 2008)

^^ That's cause BSNL takes bandwidth from Bharti (Airtel).


----------



## sandeepk (Dec 20, 2008)

Anybody using Tata Indicom? I am able to get 100 KBps for torrents on my connection of 2mbps, but direct downloads are like 10 KBps atmost. What is others experiance?


----------



## iinfi (Dec 20, 2008)

> C:\>tracert www.oracle.com
> 
> Tracing route to www.oraclegha.com [141.146.8.66]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> ...



i cant download a thing from oracle ftp sites. even though they v mirrors in russia as well.


----------



## amitash (Dec 20, 2008)

This explains my slow speeds....2 days ago i was getting between 2.5-3mbps on speedtest.net...today im getting 540kbps


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 20, 2008)

sandeepk said:


> Anybody using Tata Indicom? I am able to get 100 KBps for torrents on my connection of 2mbps, but direct downloads are like 10 KBps atmost. What is others experiance?



same here dude ....but torrent speeds depends on the location of seeders too ..... my torrent speed is varying 1-2 kBps to 170-175 KBps ..... and direct downloads are giving 2-20 KBPS .... 

I am also using TATA 2Mbps.


----------



## confused (Dec 20, 2008)

<noob intrusion>


The_Devil_Himself said:


> oh! thats why my pings are so damn high all of a sudden,net is stable though.


whats the concept of pings??
</noob intrusion>


----------



## amitash (Dec 20, 2008)

ping is the time it takes to transfer a packet of data from your internet connection to the required server...it varies depending on the location of the server your pinging, your net connection and connection type...I am seeing very high pings now too...seems like bsnl are re-routing their data to some other cable hence the slow speed.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 20, 2008)

I guess that explains the pathetic download speeds I got this morning. And there's also a lot of packet loss, which may be due to this same reason.


----------



## confused (Dec 20, 2008)

amitash said:


> ping is the time it takes to transfer a packet of data from your internet connection to the required server...it varies depending on the location of the server your pinging, your net connection and connection type...I am seeing very high pings now too...seems like bsnl are re-routing their data to some other cable hence the slow speed.


thank u


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 20, 2008)

Kal shaam se mera Airtel broadband 256 kbps bhi 128 kbps ban gaya hai 
Maine socha mandi ka daur chal raha hai.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 20, 2008)

my browsing speeds seem alright but RS downloads have taken a huge hit... getting only 10-20kBps !!


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 20, 2008)

Maybe thats why the PES patch (60 MB) is taking 2 days to download on RS


----------



## mrintech (Dec 20, 2008)

*i40.tinypic.com/2h3csiv.gif


*How the Undersea cables are rectified:* *www.labnol.org/internet/internet-disrupted-as-undersea-cables-cut-again/6146/

See the flash animation there 

I am unable to download from Rapidshare as the Download speed is very very slow


----------



## red_devil (Dec 20, 2008)

^ nice flash animation that


----------



## lalitnagda (Dec 20, 2008)

guyz,

I believe that the cables might not have been cut accidentally but  it is an human act and most likely some anti social elements are involved. 

as a few months ago in the same region there were cable cuts. All these years there were no major problems but suddenly these frequent cuts, look doubtful. 

well i think it is done purposely by some anti social elements.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 20, 2008)

Is that the reason my 384kbps Airtel was giving 232KBps for direct d/l and 184KBps for torrentz dat day?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 20, 2008)

ive no probs now


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 20, 2008)

Is that why I'm not able to access Microsoft site? I wanna download the frackin' Vista SP2!


----------



## iinfi (Dec 21, 2008)

c how u can 3/4 circumnavigate the globe



> C:\>tracert www.yahoo.co.uk
> 
> Tracing route to www.euro.fyeu.b.yahoo.com [217.146.186.51]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> ...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 21, 2008)

God dam it. So that's the reason my RS downloads speed seems to be taking a hit tonight. Sites seem to load slowly as well. Ironically, it seemed fine yesterday night.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 21, 2008)

i m getting 25-35 KB


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2008)

no problem here, am getting the same speeds


----------



## appu (Dec 21, 2008)

rite now rs speed is normal for me earlier it wasnt opening also.....think bsnl had made some alternative arrangement now....


----------



## ubersoldat (Dec 21, 2008)

I am gettin 6 KBPS download rate.  . Looks like pakis are behind this as well. They want to disrupt Indian economy.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 21, 2008)

lalitnagda said:


> guyz,
> 
> I believe that the cables might not have been cut accidentally but  it is an human act and most likely some anti social elements are involved.
> 
> ...





ubersoldat said:


> I am gettin 6 KBPS download rate.  . Looks like pakis are behind this as well. They want to disrupt Indian economy.



lol c'mon, conspiracies.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 21, 2008)

Its so hilarious to associate everything wrong in our country to our not-so-good neighbour 

[On Topic] No speed problem here at Kolkata.


----------



## aniruddhc (Dec 21, 2008)

P A K I S T A N                         S  U  C  K  S


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2008)

L I F E S U C K S
W O R L D S U C K S
V A C U U M S U C K S


----------



## Mystic (Dec 21, 2008)

aniruddhc said:


> P A K I S T A N                         S  U  C  K  S



You aren't any better. Get a life, stop hating the country - it's people.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 21, 2008)

Ya mine was offline too yesterday . I was darn angry


----------



## jck (Dec 21, 2008)

change to open dns... you will be able to open all sites again


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 22, 2008)

i m using for online games but not working goods these days


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2008)

Repairs begin on undersea cable
*news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7794868.stm


----------



## Pathik (Dec 22, 2008)

Even my MTNL speeds suck. Haven't seen any movie in ages now.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 22, 2008)

and it is likely to be repaired only by the end the year... my RS downloads :'(


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am unaffected. Using Airtel Mobile office.


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 22, 2008)

oh!! thats the reason the d/l speed sucks......!!
sometimes i got no prob, all sites open perfectly....!!but sometimes only a few are available, orkut is not opening now...!! but there was no prob last night....!! unusual..!!
i hv mtnl connection....!!


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 22, 2008)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> I am unaffected. Using Airtel Mobile office.



Very lucky. Even this forum is not opening properly for me, forget about other sites.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 22, 2008)

my RS downloads happening  at 8-10 kBps (


----------



## Mystic (Dec 22, 2008)

MattNickson said:


> under sea cable cut agen .
> 
> well can b work ov those sharp teeth sharks
> 
> ...


  It has been said that cable cut was possibly caused by trawler net.   

BTW, you might want to use the software of grammar and spelling that you're spamming.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2008)

It's partially been repaired in the France area already.

The speeds r up for me, from 5KBps yesterday to 168KBps today


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 22, 2008)

Top speeds here! No such problem only a few days back.
  Wow this makes one wonder how fragile we are.
   I think accidents like these are just waiting to happen.Hope we find a better alternative to the irreplaceable medium of internet.
   Last time you know your psalms of entertainment are cut off and you are living on a deserted island, yes it almost feels like this way,just because some shark got naughty or people got little adventurous to fish.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 23, 2008)

Compared to  the size of the Nation, i dont know why we lack so much in Internet Infrastructure. While most countries are in MBPS, we still have KBPS or crappy MBPS broadband with 2-3 Cap. 

Two years back my broadband was at same pricing and still same  When, i mean when ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 23, 2008)

Yup, 73% of internet users in India as per a survey use a 256KBPS connection and about 4% use 2MBPSor higher, I've got 2MBPS.


----------



## Chirag (Dec 23, 2008)

^^
Figures with the B??


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 23, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Compared to  the size of the Nation, i dont know why we lack so much in Internet Infrastructure. While most countries are in MBPS, we still have KBPS or crappy MBPS broadband with 2-3 Cap.
> 
> Two years back my broadband was at same pricing and still same  When, i mean when ?


India is still waiting for a telecom/broadband revolution


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 24, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> India is still waiting for a telecom/broadband revolution


Na Na, Telecom Revolution is here. Just that we are lacking at 3G. Rest is fine. What more than 10p calls and FREE SMS. 

This is what my cousins say when they return from abraod



> Me- do you see any change in India since your return
> Reply - yes, just that even a Sabziwala, riksha wala have a mobile. Rest is same


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 24, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Na Na, Telecom Revolution is here. Just that we are lacking at 3G. Rest is fine. What more than 10p calls and FREE SMS.



India has witnessed cellphone revolution, but broadband revolution is still far. Speeds are not that great. We haven't got WiMax(Mobile) so far.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 24, 2008)

Okay guys, confirmation, speeds all back up.

I got 600KBPS + yesterday on my 5MBPS connection so all bak to normal.


----------



## paroh (Dec 24, 2008)

i think still user are not getting full speed on some site like rapidshare etc


----------



## janitha (Dec 24, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Okay guys, confirmation, speeds all back up.
> 
> I got 600KBPS + yesterday on my 5MBPS connection so all bak to normal.



Yes, it seems Dataone is back to normal.


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

I couldn't figure out cos here Sify is unstable itself. Lol.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, Rapid share is still giving a pathetic 10KBPS to mee, rest fine till now.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 25, 2008)

and i'm still suffering from bad RS speeds 

what use is a premium account when all i can download is at the speed of 10-20KBps [sometimes even less]


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 26, 2008)

Lol, u bought the premuim acc^^^ hehe


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Dec 26, 2008)

any one know when these cable will get joint??


----------



## kalpik (Dec 26, 2008)

My speeds are back to normal since today morning


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 26, 2008)

My speeds are back to normal (including RS)
But the TD Forum is unusually slow today


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Dec 26, 2008)

My speed is not normal


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted by MattNickson
> under sea cable cut agen .
> 
> well can b work ov those sharp teeth sharks
> ...




Yes .. from the past 2 - 3 days , I have been getting patheic speeds.. now its getting back to normal


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 26, 2008)

Still don't find any improvement.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 27, 2008)

Jus b'cuz of this, my COD5 dl from RS is being delayed.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted by MattNickson
> under sea cable cut agen .
> 
> well can b work ov those sharp teeth sharks
> ...



*www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys138.gif


----------

